

Hello Europe - blaze33
http://hello-europe.org/

======
blaze33
Apart from the utopian idea of cross-European connections between people, I
wonder how difficult it would be to achieve such a realtime full-size
videoconferencing system.

Considering it should allow public communication as well as private talks
(like in the real life as drew in the video), I thought it would require some
sort of distributed mic/camera/speakers over the wall surface.

And you would still need to sort out the bandwith/latency issues.

